# The resemblance is uncanny



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My kinda girl

_Yo ho ho and a little too much rum.

Alison Whelan, 51, who reportedly hijacked a ferry while yelling at police officers that she was Jack Sparrow, has been jailed.

Whelan was on a two-day bender near a harbor in Devon, England last September when she called emergency services and said she thought she was having a seizure, according to the Sun.....

Whelan then began untying the boat and as it drifted away, witnesses say they heard her shouting "I'm a pirate" and "I'm Jack Sparrow."

Whelan was not only drunk, the BBC reports, but had also been eating deadly nightshade -- a poisonous hallucinogenic plant._


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

She's what I call job security! Lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know - a scarf, some dreadlocks - she might pass


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, Roxy, I was going to say she does kind of favor Capt. Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a hoot! They can't make this stuff up!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

"Wow. She's attractive when she's bombed out of her mind," said no one, ever.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks more like Barbossa to me...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I am SO happy I had just put down the glass of wine I was sipping before I read your comment, Otaku


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahhhh...she has that "aged by beer & cigarettes" look about her....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She took the Talk like a pirate day to an extreme


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> "Wow. She's attractive when she's bombed out of her mind," said no one, ever.


Only way she could be attractive is if I were the one bombed out of my mind.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"Paramedics arrived to find Whelan and her friend, Tristam Locke, aboard a moored 45-foot passenger ferry, the Telegraph reports. Two technicians attempted to board the vessel, but Locke became violent, and the medics opted to wait on shore until police showed up."

Those paramedics weren't stupid.


----------

